# can rabbits eat turnips?



## shaggysmom (Jan 8, 2006)

:bunnydance:my rabbits name is Shaggy.He is about two we think. Not sure. We got him from some 4-h people,and they thought he was at least a year old. He is very skiddish aroundpeople, and a very finicky eater. I just want to know if he can eatturnips.. he eats the greens.. they are his favorite. I went to a website that said he could have the greens, but the site is now long gone,and i have no way of knowing is he can eat the turnip itself. we do noteat turnips, and i do not want to waste the vegetable if i can feed itto my pet. please let me know as soon as possible.. thank you...Shaggys mom:runningrabbit::apollo::sickbunny::jumpingbunny::bunnybutt:


----------



## FlopsnWills (Jan 8, 2006)

i dont think turnips are safe.. here's the best safe veggie list out there for buns:

http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 8, 2006)

When I choose a new veggie, I always like tomake sure it is listed as safe in at least two different locations.That way, I reduce the potential for misinformation.


----------



## shaggysmom (Jan 8, 2006)

thank you very much.. i will have to go buycollard greens instead.. i thik we accidentally got thegreens mixed up.. no worries though he hasn't had any yet.. lol.. i cannever get these things straight... he hates celery, and radishes..loves dandelions, and thistle, and carrots.. he is a lil snobrabbit.. will post a pick when i can get him to hold still for one..thanks..


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Shaggysmom! :wave:

How long did you have Shaggy? What kind of bunny ishe?

Here is a Cheat Sheet for Rabbit Care that allnew members should check out.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=3005&amp;forum_id=1



Go down a bit and you will find morelinks like Safe Foods for Rabbits.Turnips is listed as safe in moderation.

Rainbows!


----------



## shaggysmom (Jan 8, 2006)

shaggy is white and shaggy.. i was told he is along haired wooly rabbit.. or angora.. we got him from 4-h, and he isapproximately 2 years old.. we think.. he doesn't like to be captured..but once you are holding him he snuggles and even gives kisses.. he istolerant of me, only because i command control, and do not allow him toscratch or nip at me.. he settles in quickly wehn i hold him.. he lovesmy son and is nervous with my daughter

he is pure white with the exception of his hind quarters.. ireally do not know what else to tell you other than that heis a house rabbit.. he has never been outside, and we allow him to runthrough the house occasionally.. he is litter box trained

that is all.. thanks for the info


----------



## SAS (Jan 8, 2006)

Bunnydude, that is such great advice.Bunny care opinions from experts and professionals alike are all overthe map. I never trust any one source on anything.

SAS

*bunnydude wrote: *


> When I choose a new veggie, I always like to make sure it islisted as safe in at least two different locations. That way, I reducethe potential for misinformation.


----------



## keyasiamccoy10 (Mar 20, 2020)

Rabbit's turnip


----------

